# Test d'un vélo couché



## Vivid (5 Février 2008)

Avé

sur 2 jours, j'ai tester donc ceci le 'miens' ressembler au premier en jaune.
2 jours de plaisirs, cela faisait 6 ans que j'avais pas rouler tant de km.

Super confortable, super cher ces velos! 
j'ai engloutis une centaines de km en 2 jours, aérodynamique, le vent 'cour' sur vous sans faire 'voile' sur votre thorse, ce genre d'engin est une véritable locomotive, un véhicule à propulsion humaine. Les muscles solicités ne sont pas les mêmes, dessus de la cuisse par exemple. Même aprés 50 km, le lendemain on y remonte avec plaisir et sans souffir des efforts de la veille.

On est bien! tranquille! pas mal au dos, ni au... cul ! ect ect
En plus j'ai été la star sur 2 jours. 

Faut appliquer la technique de la moto, avec un peu l'équilibre de l'aviron. En deux jours ou une semaine maximum c'est dans la poche, le contraste est saisissant entre la tronche, de soufrance qu'on les autres usagers des vélos debout et toi qui est vraiment relax, tu profite du paysage... 
Franchement c'est le pied ! j'arrivait à mouliner en regardant le ciel. 

En côte par contre il faut mouliner, sans forcer pour autant, mais mouliner!
Le record du monde sur du plat à été battut par ce genre de vélo, 119 km/h, pour les touriste , le 30 km/h sur du plat n'est pas de la sience fiction.

pour ce lancer à l'arrêt, on peut trés bien partir assis en pédalant et ce coucher dés que le vélos est lancer, au carrefour pour voir, avant ces pieds , on peut saisoir et re-partir avec l'elans, ou alors (à l'arrêt) s'aider des pieds en etant assis pour ce donner un peu d'élan, ou alors en ayant anticiper l'arrêt du vélo est changer de vitesse. Le fanion à l'arriere permet d'être bien vus, sur ces 2 jours je n'ai pas eu de probléme avec les autres usagers de la route.

Que dire d'autres... que c'est genial, cher! mais fabuleux

j'ai aussi tester la version tricycle, sensation karting, plus large 84 cm, pas d'équilibre à gérer pour les plus... nul , plus cher, plus de frottement donc un peu plus d'énergie à donner. Pour la longueur ces 'kif kif bouriko' avec un vélo debout

Si vous avez des questions?

ps; je vend mon rockrider 5.3 (decathlon)


----------



## jugnin (5 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> On est bien! tranquille! pas mal au dos, ni au... cul ! ect ect





> pour ce lancer à l'arrêt, on peut trés bien partir assis en pédalant et ce coucher dés que le vélos est lancer,



Donc on n'a pas mal au cul, mais quand même à la raie ?



> au carrefour pour voir, avant ces pieds , on peut saisoir et re-partir avec l'elans, ou alors (à l'arrêt) s'aider des pieds en etant assis pour ce donner un peu d'élan,



Beh je croyais que ce véhicule était à propulsion humaine. 'Pis pourquoi un élan ? Un cheval ne pourrait-il point faire l'affaire ? Vu la tronche de la balance commerciale de la France, je préfererais acheter français.




> Faut appliquer la technique de la moto, avec un peu l'équilibre de l'aviron. En deux jours ou une semaine maximum c'est dans la poche



Ah c'est bien qu'il soit pliant. Mais une semaine pour le faire, ça me paraît un brin long... Et l'élan, tu le mets où du coup ?


----------



## r0m1 (5 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et l'élan, tu le mets où du coup ?



DTC....


----------



## Nobody (5 Février 2008)

Tout ça pour placer sa petite annonce de vente d'un vieux vélo.
Bravo. Bel effort. Au moins il s'est donné un peu de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

Ouais...

A lire l'entousiasme étalé sur le site, on pourrait presque croire que le vélo couché guerit des écrouelles par apposition des roues !

Non, c'est sans doute super bien - peut-être.
N'empêche que dessus on a un peu l'air couillon.

Non ?


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Février 2008)

Ça dépend. Vu la position, si on peut se faire sucer en roulant, ça peut faire des envieux.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça dépend. Vu la position, si on peut se faire sucer en roulant, ça peut faire des envieux.


Il existe en tandem alors?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2008)

Et pour monter à l'Alpe d'Huez ça se passe comment?  Pis ceux qui préfèrent dormir sur le ventre?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et pour monter à l'Alpe d'Huez ça se passe comment?  Pis ceux qui préfèrent dormir sur le ventre?



Et qu'est ce que tu veux aller f0utre à l'Alpe d'Huez ?? :rateau: 
Non, c'est une excellent idée, je me vois bien monter et descendre le Cours Mirabeau en version tricycle tandem avec l'Amok...   

Bon sinon plus sérieusement j'aimerais assez essayer ce truc moi... c'est peut être suffisamment fun pour me donner envie de pédaler un peu parce que le vélo.... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pis ceux qui préfèrent dormir sur le ventre?


Ils ont la béquille qui frotte.


----------



## Nobody (5 Février 2008)

Ça doit s'enflammer, non?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2008)

Ca dépend, si tu bois beaucoup de biere ça fait refroidissement liquide.


----------



## Vivid (5 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> 
> A lire l'entousiasme étalé sur le site, on pourrait presque croire que le vélo couché guerit des écrouelles par apposition des roues !
> 
> ...



tu as besoin des autres pour exister ?


----------



## Vivid (5 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Tout ça pour placer sa petite annonce de vente d'un vieux vélo.
> Bravo. Bel effort. Au moins il s'est donné un peu de mal.



pfffffffff    

c'est pas ici que je vais le vendre :sleep:


----------



## Vivid (5 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et pour monter à l'Alpe d'Huez ça se passe comment?  Pis ceux qui préfèrent dormir sur le ventre?



parceque tu as deja monter un col ?    avec n'importe quel vélo, faut vraiment être accros pour pas finir ou même commencer à pied !

essaye


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> parceque tu as deja monter un col ?  avec n'importe quel vélo, faut vraiment être accros pour pas finir ou même commencer à pied !


 
Bah disons que le vélo, si ça monte et ça descend pas de temps en temps, c'est assez chiant quoi.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah disons que le vélo, si ça monte et ça descend pas de temps en temps, c'est assez chiant quoi.



C'est a ça qu'on reconnaît un Suisse d'un Belge.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> parceque tu as deja mont*é* *un col* ?   ...



Ha ben ça dépend, si tu parles de col de cygne, oui, il a même un bô-frère surnommé l'alambic...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non, c'est une excellent idée, je me vois bien monter et descendre le Cours Mirabeau en version tricycle tandem avec l'Amok...



Si  c'est toi qui pédale...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si  c'est toi qui pédale...



Ok, mais c'est toi qui te teint en rousse et qui porte le fanion MacG...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2008)

En tous cas, sous la pluie, on doit être super content d'avoir choisi un vélo couché...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

oui j'avais testé ce type de vélo, mon père m'avais prêté le siens il y a 7 ou 8 ans, c'est génial. J'aurais aimé apprendre le monocycle aussi , mais je peux pplus (raison de santé)


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Tout ça pour placer sa petite annonce de vente d'un vieux vélo.
> Bravo. Bel effort. Au moins il s'est donné un peu de mal.



manquerait plus qu'Amok essaye de refourguer son Déambulatoire, qu'Aricosec refile son fauteuil roulant avec pot de chambre et système de recyclage et distributeur de sucettes intègré... que Thebiglebowsky essaye de revendre sa baignoire télécommandée Hot Rod designée et signée par [SIZE=-1]Billy Gibbons, sans oublier les Haricots sur roulettes et en inox de Mackie pour qu'il puisse vomir partout, achetés par containers entiers sur Distrimed.com, revendus sur eBay "dans leur jus" ...

* Patochman, mon cheri, t'aurais pas des peaux de chèvres très odorantes à refiler pour pas cher ? c'est pour imprimer des portraits de Mackie dessus et les revendre comme tapis de souris d'hiver* 


[/SIZE]





WebOliver a dit:


> Bah disons que le vélo, si ça monte et ça descend pas de temps en temps, c'est assez chiant quoi.


 Toi je te connais, vu les murges que tu te prends parfois, tu dois avoir l'impression de faire montagnes russes ou la muraille de chine sur ton vélo d'appart Cardio-Trainer 
[SIZE=-1] 

[/SIZE]


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> oui j'avais testé ce type de vélo, mon père m'avais prêté le siens il y a 7 ou 8 ans, c'est génial. J'aurais aimé apprendre le monocycle aussi , mais je peux pplus (raison de santé)



Boah... remets la selle ! :rateau:


----------

